# 7 1/2 foot lilliston mower question?



## hutch (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a7 1/2 foot lilliston mower does any one know of any place selling new parts for these such as bearings and seals for gear box i've been told there is a company in floida does any one know the name of this company and a phone number or web address thanks hutch


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

This might help.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f185/lillistron-rotary-mower-8915/

Seems the company was purchased by Bush Hog. Perhaps a Bush Hog dealer can help with parts? From my quick search, it appears that Bush Hog still makes some parts for the Lilliston mowers, but mostly bearings, blades, belts, etc. If you can get a size on the bearings and seals, you might be able to replace them with standard bearings. Unless they used a proprietary bearing, you should be able to get bearings and seals from a shop that sells bearings.


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

The Napa in the town that I live in can match up the seals, they have done it for me several times when I couldn't locate them by make. Take it apart and see if a Napa raound can order them for ya.


----------

